# Palmetto State Armory is at it again for Fathers Day!



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Got the email from Palmetto State Armory once again there putting the Taurus PT-111 G2 on sale for 199.99! I've been well served by this pistol with over 1500 rds down the tube, its been my EDC for over a year and not a single problem. I think its a great low cost pistol, and so have many who have reviewed the G2 its a solid low cost gun. Palmetto State Armory will sell out of them fast... They always do at that price! They also have other handguns & long guns at some wicked prices, just a heads up for those looking for a bargain on fathers day it worth going online and checking with Palmetto State Armory.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Ammunition, AR15 Parts, Magazines, Bulk Ammo - Palmetto State Armory


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I would suggest, if you can spare the money, buy an AR 15 before they are outlawed. Democrats including Uncle Joe are pushing that now, trying to get legislation moving to outlaw AR's. Misplaced efforts, but the dems never waste a good tragedy.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Or at least a couple stripped lowers. 

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Now is the time to call your state congress men, they need to hear from us... All of us!


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

RK3369 said:


> I would suggest, if you can spare the money, buy an AR 15 before they are outlawed. Democrats including Uncle Joe are pushing that now, trying to get legislation moving to outlaw AR's. Misplaced efforts, but the dems never waste a good tragedy.


Got my AR15 M&P. Purchased four 30 Rd mags with it. My son got an AK. Just renewed my membership to NRA for 2 years.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Sold my Colt AR-15 about 2yrs ago to a guy who had to have it, 2,200 bucks later it was his. Didn't realize pre ban Colt's were in such demand.


----------

